# Where I Can Get Inserts For This Indexable Mill



## kennyv (May 26, 2015)

1-1/2 Hertel with ¾ shank Indexable Mill
this is a 3 flute Indexable Millcutter I found on e bay I was eager to buy it with such a good price
It is made in Germany 
*Hertel 4,09000R237U Indexable Mill*


anyone know where I can get inserts for this Indexable Mill?
Thanks 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Kenny V


----------



## HDRIDERSV1952 (May 27, 2015)

Have you tried Ebay. The have very large assortment of inserts there. All you have too know is what insert it takes. Just type it in the search and go from there. If you don't a response to that. Just type in milling tools. and go from there.


----------



## kennyv (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok Guys Got another one .The other mill is goin back to wher it came from . Any idea of what style # of inserts to get for this One?




 Here is all I know The Manufacturer is VR Wesson
Model EMP-100-48
Main body Length 1.933" 
Overall Length 4.437" 
Shank size 1" x 2-1/2" long
just guessing but it looks like it uses inserts that are maybe 1/8 thick by 1" Long, the gap where the inserts rest is about .095" wide when the clamp is all the way closed,  1-1/2" cutting diameter as the body diameter without inserts measures about 1.400" 
Thanks again for any info 
Kenny v


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 7, 2015)

Here is a link to their web site.  It shows a bunch of inserts, and there are 3 styles that look like they might fit this mill.

http://vrwesson.com/products

GG


----------



## kennyv (Jun 7, 2015)

GarageGuy said:


> Here is a link to their web site.  It shows a bunch of inserts, and there are 3 styles that look like they might fit this mill.
> 
> http://vrwesson.com/products
> 
> GG



  thanks
How do you think this mill will perform ?


and why didn't I think of that .. on to it thanks .. sent e mail  to get  info Style #  price , availability.
I dunno bout this style mill  seems well  built  witha rigid clamping ...  so  If I order a few inserts and it works good  I may  replicate them from old used inserts .


----------



## darkzero (Jun 7, 2015)

I can't help with which inserts you need but just a little tip on what I do when looking for used cutters. I base my purchase on the price & availability of the inserts no matter how cheap the tool cost. The tool you buy once so I rather pay a little more for the tool than paying a lot for inserts.

You can find unbelievable deals when searching for "50, 100, 500 inserts". Then buy the tool needed for those inserts.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 8, 2015)

kennyv said:


> thanks
> How do you think this mill will perform ?
> 
> and why didn't I think of that .. on to it thanks .. sent e mail  to get  info Style #  price , availability.
> I dunno bout this style mill  seems well  built  witha rigid clamping ...  so  If I order a few inserts and it works good  I may  replicate them from old used inserts .



I wouldn't buy it, but that's just me.  I look for tools that use common and easy to find inserts (read "cheap").  I also try to buy several tools that use the same inserts so I don't have to keep 10 different kinds of inserts in stock.  Everyone is different, but that's what I look for in cutting tools.

GG


----------



## kennyv (Jun 8, 2015)

I hear ya . yes I knida knew better .... I do the same now when looking for a printer  they want so much for ink .. the kids use it up  and I only need to print just  a few times at home.......  Last printer got for free " gifted"   And wount ya know it got away setting black only 2x,s. I was able to trick it twice. until colors were completely dried up....... ...   after further research found out the Co that makes  the printer  put a chip in it making it impossible to use or replace BLACK only... yup   . Im so cheap I get one that only needs/ prints in black ink .

 So Ok  yall  have a recommendations for  an inexpensive all around face, shoulder mill   that use common inserts?


----------



## kennyv (Jun 8, 2015)

how bout this one ends in 3 hrs?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SECO-R2...293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c53ed7d2d


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 8, 2015)

I use this set.

http://www.shars.com/products/indexable-cutting/indexable-milling/little-hogger-mill-set

Most often, this one. 




It is a 1" indexable mill with 3/4" shank.  It uses standard TCMT-32.52 inserts that go for about $2 each on eBay.  Each insert has 3 cutting edges.  The set of 3 mills sells for $38 at CDCO.  Shars has them for $47.

If I need something larger than this, I use a flycutter.

GG


----------

